# Simplicity 4412 Hydrostatic



## durangodreamer (Jan 1, 2011)

The axle on my SImplicity 4212 has slipped to one side. Tried to cut the u bolt and shift the axle but does not work. DOes anyone know how to get it aligned?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Are we talking the housing or the shaft? Got any pictures?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like something possibly broke ( locating pin or something) - id actually securely jack and support the tractor up ( on level ground) and actually remove the whole assembly to see what actually happened.


----------

